# Can anyone help this poor guy



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

I will be willing to help with transport, I am only about an hour from Cherry Point.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

My first reply did not go through -- ??

Are you familiar with the rescues in NC -- I think there are quite a few and as long as he is willing to turn the dog over that might be the safest thing to do. I just worry who might take this pup since he is free.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are rescues in NC area

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/nc/grrcc.html
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/nc/nrgrr.html
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/nc/tgrr.html


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I've send the ad to intake for NRGRR. I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Fostermom, hope you guys take him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The intake coordinator has texted the person, let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

Do we know if anything has happened with him?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

No, I haven't heard anything. Sometimes the people getting rid of the dogs don't bother to respond when the rescue contacts them. If I do hear something, I'll update here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Thanks for doing that. Let us know.


----------

